# Hamilton New Arrival



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Slowly obtaining all of the Nautilus series...there are a lot of them!









This is the Hamilton Nautilus 405. It comes with a 505 movement and 10K Gold Filled case and a slightly grubby dial that I can live with. Quite a scarce model this one --- not seen one ever on eBay; someone offered this one privately to me. It has an unusual oval case.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

The oval dial is a bit weird but apart from that its a really nice piece









Paul


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

PaulBoy said:


> The oval dial is a bit weird but apart from that its a really nice piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...










gotta love the ovally goodness... nice find Paul!









S.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done Paul, another space filled in that cabinet


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

What year is that from Paul? oval cases always scream 70's to me, but I imagine that it's earlier than that.

Very nice BTW


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice one again Paul! Just what *can* you use to wipe drool off keyboards anyone?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mel said:


> Nice one again Paul! Just what *can* you use to wipe drool off keyboards anyone?


Mel, if Paul continues like this maybe it's time to invest in one of these?


















Rich


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PaulBoy said:


> The oval dial is a bit weird but apart from that its a really nice piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul...but its the case that's oval, not the dial, which is round.











unlcky alf said:


> What year is that from Paul? oval cases always scream 70's to me, but I imagine that it's earlier than that.
> 
> Very nice BTW


You're right Simon...it is earlier; about 1965.



mel said:


> Nice one again Paul! Just what *can* you use to wipe drool off keyboards anyone?


C'mon Mel...these Hamiltons are really cheap compared to most of these other macho watches appearing in the Friday Watch topics. Give me a PM if you're interested in getting one...


----------

